# Organizando el tema del auto eléctrico



## Blackknightr89 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hola, veo que hay varios investigando el tema del auto eléctrico, así que se me ocurrió organizar el tema en las preguntas más importantes.
En primer lugar habría que saber qué es lo que queremos mover y a qué velocidad, y de ahí se desprenden el resto de las preguntas.
Ahora viene mis preguntas:
- Supongamos que quiera mover un vehículo de, digamos, 500kg (piloto incluído) a una velocidad de 40km/h ¿que potencia debería utilizar? o mejor ¿cómo se calcula esa potencia?
- ¿Es mejor motorizar cada rueda por separado (2x4 o 4x4) o usar un único más grande como en un auto convencional (de nuevo, 2x4 o 4x4)?
- Tengo entendido que es más eficiente convertir la continua de las baterías a alterna y usar motores de alterna en vez de usar directamente de continua, ¿es así?

La idea está mas bien orientada a la construcción desde 0 de un vehículo que a la conversión de uno a nafta en eléctrico, pero creo que básicamente las preguntas sirven a todos.
Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 11, 2008)

> - Supongamos que quiera mover un vehículo de, digamos, 500kg (piloto incluído) a una velocidad de 40km/h ¿que potencia debería utilizar? o mejor ¿cómo se calcula esa potencia?


Un vehiculo a velocidad constante sobre una superficie plana solo necesita energia para compensar las perdidas por la resistencia del aire y las perdidas mecanicas. Esto a 40km/h representa poca potencia.  
Pero como se trata de que nos lleve a algun lado, necesitamos bastante mas potencia para que pueda acelerar y subir con algo de velocidad pendientes 'normales',  aca entra en juego el peso y la aceleracion. Para dar una estimacion de potencia no hace andar calculando, basta con hacer una comparacion con vehiculos conocidos y sus prestaciones.

Por ejemplo, dificilmente podamos hacer algo mas liviano que un ciclomotor de 50cc, como la maxima potencia que entrega ese motor son 5.5hp ( 4.1kW ), ya podemos imaginar que con menos de eso *para ese peso* nos vamos a morir de angustia.
Yendo a algo mas 'pesado', un citroen 2CV de 435cc andaba por los 16hp ( 12kW ) y el 3CV por los 25hp (18kW).



> - ¿Es mejor motorizar cada rueda por separado (2x4 o 4x4) o usar un único más grande como en un auto convencional (de nuevo, 2x4 o 4x4)?


Mecanicamente es mas sencillo un motor por rueda y transmision directa, pero a baja velocidad no vas a tener un pomo de potencia --> deberian ser motores especiales y no son comerciales.



> - Tengo entendido que es más eficiente convertir la continua de las baterías a alterna y usar motores de alterna en vez de usar directamente de continua, ¿es así?


Nones. Un motor de alterna *es mas chico, barato y liviano* que uno de continua de igual potencia. Pero la eficiencia es similar.

Por otro lado, la conversion tambien tiene perdidas. Lo que se debe hacer es la menor cantidad posible.  
En el caso de un vehiculo, lo mejor seria baterias en serie hasta 150V por lo menos y con eso (en CC) alimentar un variador de alterna comercial.



> La idea está mas bien orientada a la construcción desde 0 de un vehículo que a la conversión de uno a nafta en eléctrico, pero creo que básicamente las preguntas sirven a todos.


El gran problema del auto electrico no es la eleccion del tipo motor y su numero sino las baterias.  
Para que sirva de algo hay que tener un banco de baterias bastante grande y la tradicional bateria de plomo representa mucho peso y espacio.  Con baterias livianas ,eficientes y baratas hace años que tendriamos autos electricos, pero hoy por hoy, lo que hay es caro y por eso solo ves autos experimentales.
Cuando se supere ese problema tecnologico y las petroleras consideren que es el momento del cambio, en cinco años desapareceran los motores de explosion.


----------



## jofer (Sep 4, 2008)

segun mi experiencia en motores tiene mas torque los motores en dc por su magneto fijo es un motor que apesar de que tengas 10 vol de alimentacion tienes un alto torque y asi puedes arrancar en baja es por eso que las grandes locomotoras tienen motores en dc los carritos de los trenes fantasmas y de  las cuidades de hierro todas son manejadas por motores en dc mas bien hacer un inversor de buena potencia se le conecta la targeta que recibe ac atravez de un reostato o control bajas la velocidad y listo y a salir en el cacharrito en cualquier tienda de venta de caminadoras para ejercicios te venden los motores y las targetas reguladoras los pides como accesorios


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 13, 2012)

Creo que hay que diseñar el coche "al revés", es decir, primero me pregunto para que lo quiero p ej viajar en una ciudad sin pendientes prolongadas o bruscas a unos 50 km/h y en recorridos de menos de 40 km/día, como el Taylor Dunn va a dar un coche mucho más modesto que un vehículo que recorra 160 km por carga a 250 km por hora como el Tesla Roadster.
luego hay que considerar la carrocería (bastidor, chasis, y demás asuntos no eléctricos pero que son necesarios, desafortunadamente no se pueden amarrar las baterías y el motor con cinta de ductos he he he), que van a dar el peso del vehículo, aquí se recomienda usar fibra de vidrio, tubo PTR y cosaas faciles de trabajar.

partiendo de eso hay uno o dos criterios para seleccionar el mayor dolor de muelas para un coche eléctrico, las baterías, la potencia que se requiere (los 10 hp del Taylor o los 280 del Tesla)  aprox 8 kw para el primero 209kw para el segundo.

aquí conviene decir que Eduardo tiene razón, usar un paquete de alto voltaje es mejor (los componentes para controlar voltaje son mucho más baratos que los que controlan corriente, y por tener menos perdidas por resistencia son más eficientes).

finalmente, hay que dimensionar todo para que aguante la clase de vida que va a llevar, no es lo mismo una ciudad civilizada que un zoologico donde el que pesa mas pasa.

Actualmente estoy trabajando en un electratón para la escuela, por lo que tengo algúna info más disponible, (formulas y teoría de construcción, si quieren la puedo compartir)


----------



## 300 KVA (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok, el que calla otorga 
proceso inicial:
determinar las prestaciónes del coche (para fines prácticos es la lista de navidad, todo se puede y todo se vale, porque el coche está hecho de "imposiblio" en este momento, solo consiste en priorizar lo que se quiere)
ej: 
Un vehiculo para dos personas (240 kilos de pasajeros), mas 100 kilos de carga con velocidad máxima de 120 km/hora, aceleración 0-100 km/h en 15 segundos y capacidad para subir pendientes de 30º, que es mas o menos el recorrido que hago y considerando que voy a viajar ocacionalmente con alguien más y algúnos factores miedo incluidos (no suelo cargar ni 50 kg de carga y encontrar a otra persona de 120 kilos es dificil)
de aquí se sacan las prestaciónes minimas de nuestro vehiculo de imposiblio:
Fuerza para escalar con los pasajeros y carga =340 kilos*9.81*seno(30º)= 1667 newton
rodada de la llanta rin 13--->15 plg de llanta = .1905 metros de radio (brazo de palanca)
torque en la llanta----> =FXd=318 Nm (1 el torque minimo a frenado del motor)

aceleración deseada ----->100 km/h=28m/s/15s= 1.87 m/s^2
fuerza necesaria para acelerar de 0 a 100 km/h en terreno plano ----> F=ma =634 newton
torque en la llanta para lograr esto------> 1800 newton metro (2 el torque a rpm máximas)
revoluciones para llegar a la velocidad ----> 28m/s/(15plg*.0254m/plg*pi())=23.92 rad/s
potencia del motor a max RPM -----> T*revs=14832 watt=19.88 hp mecanicos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2012)

Aqui les dejo algo super interesante !

http://www.4qd.co.uk/faq/index.html

http://www.4qd.co.uk/faq/current.html

Saludos !


----------



## AdonisDeCuarta (Ago 29, 2012)

En otro tema similar hice el planteo de empezar por algo más simple y armar un monopatín eléctrico. Si tenemos un tema de eficiencia, creo que habría que quitarle peso en carrocería y hacer un vehículo monoplaza. 

Mi idea es... motor de 1HP con un consumo máximo de 1Kw. Dos baterías de plomo-acido aportando un máximo de 1680 watts. Teniendo en cuenta el peso de ambas baterías, de lo que sería un monopatín de PVC y una persona de 100 kilos, todo debería rondar en un máximo de 140 kilos lo cuál -no estoy seguro- podría dar una velocidad de 30 km/h y una autonomía de casi 2 horas. Excelente para moverse en una ciudad. 

¿Es una locura o estoy bien rumbeado?


----------



## Zickhove (Jul 18, 2013)

Hola a todos foreros 

El tema surgió a partir de una discusión entre unos amigos para el análisis de baterías de como alimentar un controlador de 6000 amperes y 340 volts para mover 2 motores eléctricos. A fecha de hoy hemos analizado varias opciones de como alimentar semejante potencia 2040kw, algunos proponen usar convertidores boost o elevadores y otros proponen usar un controlados BMS (battery management system) para la carga y descarga del banco de baterías.

Algo que se nos ocurrió como mejor opción es usar 6 baterías Winston de 1000 amperes conectadas en paralelo y 121 baterías de la misma marca de 2.8 volts y 40 amperes cada una en serie para los 340 volts en total 127 baterias PERO no sabemos si esta opción sea válida pues leyendo x ahí el amperaje de las Winston de 1000 amperes dañarían a las de 40 amperes por eso el uso del BMS, además conectando ambos bancos o paquetes o como les quieran llamar darían realmente los 6000 amperes y 340 volts???

Lo típico es combinar los paquetes en serie y estos a su vez en paralelo teniendo el mismo tipo de batería pero haciendo esto con estas baterías da un peso de 20 toneladas jajajajaja es decir 6 baterías en paralelo haciendo 120 filas en serie resultando 726 baterías de 33kg y ya ni mencionar el costo.

Combinando las de 1000 amperes con las de 40 amperes son 381 kg que aunque es mucho, ya se puede meter en una camioneta y se vuelve más accesible en términos de $$$

A lo mejor estamos haciendo una burrada pero más vale preguntar  
Gracias


----------



## masteralfonso7 (Jul 21, 2013)

Estimado Zickhove:

Me parece que hay un erro de cálculo o de tipeo por ahí en las cifras. También ayudaría saber de cuantos voltios son las baterías Winston de 1000 amperes que mencionas.

Y si es posible que potencia neta necesitas. Estaremos pendientes de los datos. Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 21, 2013)

Pero estás hablando de potencias para un tren no para un coche.
Un coche irá bien con 100hp supongo que no necesitará 2700 que es lo que tu propones.
Para una locomotora está bien 2700hp y también 20Tn ya que suelen rondar las 100Tn.

PD creo que confundes A con A·h .


----------



## Zickhove (Jul 21, 2013)

masteralfonso7: cada batería de 1000amp es de 2.5 volts, la potencia es la requerida por los controladores que son 2 soliton shiva de 3000amp y 425 volts pero los motores no soportan más de 170 volts así que la configuración del controlador es de 3000 amp y 170 volts cada uno, la potencia total viene siendo de 2040kw son para un vehículo de 1/4 de milla los 6000 amp son para producir 4100Nm que es lo normal en categoría super stock

Scooter: Esas potencias existen para autos de cuarto de milla que es lo que quiero analizar http://www.nedra.com/ 

Al final de cuentas la duda principal es si se puede conectar un pack de 6000 volts y 2.5 amps con otro pack de 340 volt y 40 amp en serie, con la protección correcta por la diferencia entre amperes y voltaje de ambos packs

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas


----------

